# My STAR PS 45ACP



## GDavis (Aug 3, 2010)

Not that many around, bought it back i the early 1970s.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I am rather fond of the Basque Country - popularly 'Spanish' - gunmakers. They have a long and honorable history. Most of the 'corporations', Star, Llama and Astra, went out of business in the early 1980s when the banks around the world tightened up loans.

The only bad thing was they sometimes were a bit spotty in metallurgy. Some of the products were 'softer' than perfectly desired. And now of course, spare parts are only in certain places. 

I hope your Star shines for many years.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Echoing the above post. I have a near mint Star PD .45acp. Shoots w/o issue, bluing is rich & has stood up to the test of time. 6 rounder, carried in a Milt Sparks Summer Special, easily & comfortably. Was one of (if not the first) Officers size 1911 made. Col Jeff Cooper remarked about the PD: "one that is carried often, but shot little". There is a recoil spring buffer that has been known to give out but there are replacement buffers available.

The only real downside is that not too many gunsmiths work on them and parts can be difficult to come by. To date I have not need either.

GDavis, best of luck with your PS, it looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't realize Star made a .45. I have three Star '1911s' in 9mm. Looking on GB, I wish i would have got a .45 when they were cheaper. It's also nutty to see what the Sistema Colts are going for now compared to what they were a few years ago.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have quite a collection of Spanish pistols, Llama, Star, Astra. In the day, their quality was as good as anyone's. Only during the financial crisis of the 90's did things start to go south, but the same can be said of many reputable firms.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

FYI: if you decide to take the grips off the PD, DO NOT move the thumb safety into the 'ON' position. There is a little-little spring under the safety that has been known to pop out and is near impossible to find once it leaves the pistol. And even more impossible to find a replacement spring.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Cofaler said:


> I didn't realize Star made a .45. I have three Star '1911s' in 9mm. Looking on GB, I wish i would have got a .45 when they were cheaper. It's also nutty to see what the Sistema Colts are going for now compared to what they were a few years ago.


Cofaler; Star made several Government Model copies or homages in various calibers from .32 ACP to .45 ACP. The Star PD model was a bit different; it was along the size - but not a copy of - what is now the Colt Officer's Model (I think), the PD had an alloy frame (rather light for concealment) and the trigger was somewhat different than the Government Model design. It was in fact a completely different pistol.

And I feel your pain. I remember when surplus, actual G.I. .45 pistols were sold for $25.00 each and gas was 26.9 cents a gallon. Even in the last few years, as you mention.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty good Star PD video, discusses some of the similarities and differences between the Star & the Colt.


----------

